# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  كتاب مثالي للمتدربين في الجراحة العاجلة

## siiin

[CENTER]*Eergency sergery*

Auteur : Adam Brooks Bryan A. Cotton Nigel Tai Peter F. Mahoney 
Edition : BMJ Books  Pages: 229 Format: pdf Language:English

كتاب في الجراحة العاجلة تعتبر دليل عملي وفهم القضايا التي تحتاج إلى النظر فيها في إدارة المرضى جراحة عاجلة. أنه يقدم بيانا واضحا من القضايا الرئيسية المشاركة في إدارة التقييم والتحقيق، والإنعاش الجراحي للمرضى الذين يقدمون للفريق الطوارئ .
رأت مدى اتساع رقعة المشكلات التي تواجهها مع هؤلاء المرضى بما في ذلك التخدير، وقبل المرجع الإنعاش التحسين، والرعاية الأولية بعد الجراحة الأولية بما في ذلك ارتفاع التبعية / الرعاية الحرجة، وكذلك المضاعفات الحادة والقضايا وجدت في المرضى لعمليات جراحية حادة على وارد.
وهو مثالي للمتدربين الجراحية وكذلك المتدربين من التخصصات الأخرى المشاركة في رعاية هؤلاء المرضى معقدة وصعبة.

تحميل كتاب مثالي للمتدربين في الجراحة العاجلة

----------

